# Come tradurreste i termini ...

## .:[NeMo]:.

emerge ed portage ?

----------

## silian87

Emerge credo che corrisponda proprio all'italiano emergere. (credo). Portage, non lo so, ma credo che derivi da Ports.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma perchè li devi tradurre?

E poi sono comunque intraducibili... sono termini (tecnici) creati ex-novo da qualche programmatore senza rifarsi a parole preesistenti

Potresti tradurre le radici di tali parole

 e-merge=e-fondere (e-fondi magari)????  :Shocked: 

Per portage non riesco invece a identificare alcune parole originarie

----------

## shanghai

Italianizzali. Emergere sembra molto meglio che "emergiare", se non altro perché è un verbo che ha già di suo un senso, come l'equivalente inglese.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma perchè li devi tradurre?
> 
> E poi sono comunque intraducibili... 

 

La mia è solo una domanda se è possibile e come potrebbero essere tradotti.

----------

## flyinspirit001

sono dell'idea che certi termini abbiano +senso così come sono...altrimenti diventiamo come i francesi con i loro disc dur(hdd) la sourie(anke se qui nn me la sento di insultarli mouse o topo...ke cambia?), l'ordinateur (computer) etc....  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> La mia è solo una domanda se è possibile e come potrebbero essere tradotti.

 

IMHO sono intraducibili in quanto termini tecnici che indicano un comando/programma. Un pò come se traducessi Windows/Photoshop e simili!

Se invece di tradurre il termine vuoi tradurre un azione (tipo "emerge it" o simili) il discorso cambia e parole come emergiare, emergilo potrebbero starci bene  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> emergiare

 

Il mio voto va a favore di emergere, che almeno, come è stato fatto notare, esiste come verbo bel vocabolario italiano.

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Mi capita di parlare con persone a digiuno di Gentoo (non informatici) e allora a volte sento la necessità di utilizzare termini "italiani" per delle azioni che altrimenti potrebbero sembrare "invocazioni magiche".

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   emergiare 
> 
> Il mio voto va a favore di emergere, che almeno, come è stato fatto notare, esiste come verbo bel vocabolario italiano.

 

concordo... ho scritto emergiare perché mi era rimasto da un paio di post sopra, l'importante é il concetto  :Wink: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

Perchè non tradurli per quello che sono? Termini inglesi...

emerge significa emergere 

portage significa trasporto

guardacaso la funzione del primo è di far emergere un pacchetto e quindi installarlo sul sistema...

indovina qual è la funzione dell'altro? 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi capita di parlare con persone a digiuno di Gentoo (non informatici) e allora a volte sento la necessità di utilizzare termini "italiani" per delle azioni che altrimenti potrebbero sembrare "invocazioni magiche".
> 
> 

 

l'alone di misticità fa sempre bene no? un momento di celebirtà tra gli amici concediamocelo ..o no? ghaghaghagh

oggi sono troppo bollito...  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> Mi capita di parlare con persone a digiuno di Gentoo (non informatici) e allora a volte sento la necessità di utilizzare termini "italiani" per delle azioni che altrimenti potrebbero sembrare "invocazioni magiche".

 

Non puoi dire per installare un programma devo fare emerge ....?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non puoi dire per installare un programma devo fare emerge ....?

 

Altrimenti supponiamo che per dire a un profano come guardare la pagina di repubblica gli consigli di "avviare l'esploratore di internet" oppure "di accendere la volpe e quando prende fuoco....".

Per la posta poi potrebbe "espressamente guardare fuori" oppure "aspettare che l'uccello faccia un tuono"

e qui mi fermo perché sto sparando troppe boiate

----------

## silian87

aahhahahahah   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Quella della volpe e' spettacolare. Io avevo provato a tradurre un po' di termini di windows. Ma pensatevi un vecchietto inglese quando sente che li parlano di "PiccoloSoffice Finesrtre Esperienza" o di "PiccoloSoffice Ufficio Parola". Certo che si impegnano proprio a dare dei nomi idioti! La migliore esperienza che potrebbero fare da una finestra e' il suicidio!   :Laughing: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

fedeliallalinea wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non puoi dire per installare un programma devo fare emerge ....?
> 
> 

 

quando dico devo fare emerge in realtà io faccio qualcos'altro....  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> quando dico devo fare emerge in realtà io faccio qualcos'altro.... 

 

Non ho capito che intendi.

----------

## flyinspirit001

niente era una stupidissima battuta  :Smile:  wc rulez  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> emerge ed portage ?

 

emerge --> e-merge ---> electronic merge = unire elettronicamente

un po' come e-mail che sta per electronic mail che significa, alla fine, posta elettronica

portage... beh, non so proprio cosa significhi, ma rende l'idea di un deposito

Coda

----------

